# Angelschein vergessen



## F.Tichy (17. Mai 2010)

Also ich bin manchmal etwas vergesslich und habe letzes mal mein Schein nicht mitgehabt (lag am Schreibtisch) #q was wäre passiert wenn ich kontrlliert worden wäre? hätte ich den Schein nachzeigen können oder etwas andres tuen können?


----------



## Erik_D (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angelschein vergessen*

Hi!

Im schlimmsten Fall hättest du einpacken müssen.
Aber ein netter Kontrolleur hätte nur deine Personalien aufgenommen und dann kontrolliert, ob du wirklich einen Schein hast.


----------



## FangeNichts5 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angelschein vergessen*

Ich gebe dir einen Tipp: Lass es einfach nie wieder dazu kommen. Jeder vergisst mal irgendwas. Hattest dann ja noch relativ großes Glück.

Wenn ich während des Angelns merken würde "Oh, Schein vergessen|uhoh:..." würde ich schnell meine Sachen zusammenpacken und nach Hause gehen.

Rechtlich gesehen kann es natürlich passieren, dass du ne Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei oder so aufgebrummt bekommst, denn es ist ja *Pflicht*, seine Papiere bei sich zu führen.

MFG
FangeNichts5


----------



## Alcedo Atthis (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angelschein vergessen*

Angelpapiere in die Seitentasche des Rutenfuterals, dann passiert dir so was nicht mehr...
Wie oben schon geschrieben, kommt auf den Kontrolatti an, was passiert, von "Du du" und nachreichen bis zur Anzeige ist alles möglich...


----------



## wusel345 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angelschein vergessen*

An einem fremden Gewässer würde ich ohne die vergessene Erlaubnis oder meinen Schein niemals angeln. Lieber würde ich zurück fahren und die Sachen holen. Zu den zu erwartenden "Strafen" kann ich dir nichts sagen, da ich mich noch nie in einer solchen Situation befunden habe.  

Bei uns am Vereinsgewässer siehts etwas anders aus. Da kennt man mich und es würde sehr wahrschenlich nichts passieren. Aber soweit lasse ich es erst gar nicht kommen. Meine Ausweise zum Angeln befinden sich immer in meinem Angelkoffer und ohne den brauche ich erst gar nicht losfahren.


----------



## EuroCarpeR (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angelschein vergessen*

Grundsätzlich machst du dich dann der Fischdieberei bzw. der Schwarzangelei strafbar. Wie einer der Vorredner schon sagte einfach die Papiere ins Futteral oder ins Handschuhfach im Auto legen, da hab ich meine auch. An meine Gewässer kennt mich aber auch jeder, ich werd also nicht kontrolliert. Aber im Auto liegen sie immer gut und immer griffbereit.


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angelschein vergessen*

In Holland kostet das 180 Euro die kennen kein Gnade.


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angelschein vergessen*

hmmm, hat Potential zu Chips & Popcorn... schade, hab gerade erst zu Abend gemapft...


----------



## EuroCarpeR (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angelschein vergessen*

Kollege wurde in Belgien gekackt...der hat nicht mal absichtlich schwarz gefischt, sollte 5000 Euro zahlen. Hatte wohl noch gegen Nachtangelverbot verstoßen.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angelschein vergessen*

Kostet 15€ mit der Auflage den Schein innerhalb von zwei Wochen bei einer Polizeidienststelle vorzulegen (Weiß ich garantiert, weil ich meinen letztes Jahr auch mal vergessen hab).
Und nix mit Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei oder ähnliches. Weil dann würde man auch eine Anzeige wegen Schwarzfahren bekommen wenn man mit dem Auto fährt und seinen Führerschein daheim vergessen hat.


----------



## Gardenfly (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angelschein vergessen*

Kann in DE auch als Ordnungswidrigkeit geahndet werden für 30€ an die Staatskasse und natürlich Papiere nachträglich in der Wache vorzeigen.


----------



## u-see fischer (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angelschein vergessen*

Ich denke, wenn Du tatsächlich über gültige Papiere verfügst kann Dir nicht viel passieren. Ev. gibt es eine Ordnungswidrigkeit, die dann einen kleinen Obolus kostet.

Wenn man im Auto ohne Führerschein und KFZ Schein angehalten wird, kostet das Ganze ja auch nur 30,-€.

Wichtig ist, Du kannst die Papiere nachreichen und alles ist o.k.


Edit: Gardenfly war wohl schneller, Ups, da waren ja noch mehr schneller


----------



## yummi (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angelschein vergessen*

*Sorry, dass ich so direkt bin, aber wenn man überhaupt keine Ahnung hat, sollte man sich evtl. einfach mal zurückhalten. Vermutungen/Meinungen kann man ja äußern, aber diese nicht als Wissen verkaufen. *

*Einzig und alleine zählen die jeweiligen Gesetze. *

1. Man macht sich nicht des "Fischdiebstahls" strafbar. Wegen "Schwarzangelei" ebenfalls nicht.

2. Strafen kann man nicht allgemein festlegen. Es handelt sich um eine Ordnungswidrigkeit, die mit einem Bußgeld geahndet wird. Dieses kann bis zu 5.000 € betragen. Die Betonung liegt auf KANN. § 55 Abs. 1 Nr. 3 i.V.m. Abs. 3 LFischG NRW.

3. Die 15 € pauschal können möglicherweise in Bayern gelten, aber ich kann es mir nicht vorstellen. Müsste man in den jeweiligen Gesetzen nachschauen. Ein Bußgeld von 15 € halte ich aber für realistisch. 

4. Da der Fragesteller aus Brambauer (Lünen) kommt und mir Brambauer bekannt ist, gilt für seine Frage auch die o.g. Rechtsgrundlage, denn Lünen liegt in NRW. Es kann in anderen Bundesländern natürlich anders aussehen.

Da sich jetzt die Frage schon geklärt hat, ist eine weitere Diskussion schon unnötig geworden. Wer weitere Fragen hat, die anderen Bundesländer betreffen, sollte sich in das jeweilige Gesetz einlesen. 

So, bitte nicht persönlich nehmen, aber Vermutungen/Meinungen beantworten die Frage nicht und sind deshalb nicht sehr produktiv......... #6


----------



## chxxstxxxx (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angelschein vergessen*

Solange der TE nicht sagt in welchem Bundesland er lebt und nicht in einem speziellen PLZ-Bereich des Forums postet, gehe ich von meinem Bundesland aus. Und da kostet es 10€ (vorhin nochmal nachgesehen).
Ich versteh die ganzen hypothetischen Fragen sowieso nicht. Wenn ich eine genaue Antwort haben will, dann frage ich nicht in irgendeinem Forum, sondern geh (in dem Fall) zu einem Polizisten und frag nach oder rufe einfach dort an.


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angelschein vergessen*

@yummi
so einfach ist dass hier im Forum aber nun mal nicht. Wir wissen noch nicht ob dass stimmt was der TS (hat er überhaupt ein Karte oder will er die vom Freund später vorzeigen)schreibt, oder ob nicht irgend ein schlechter Gedanke oder gar ein Verschwörung dahinter steckt. 


Aber dein Post ist ein|good:


----------



## j.Breithardt (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angelschein vergessen*

So lange der TE nicht mal schreibt um was für ein Gewässer
es sich handelt,(eingefriedetes Vereinsgewässer oder z.B.
Verbandsgewässer) kann hier auch der schlaueste keine
vernünftige Antwort zu eventuellen Strafen geben.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## chivas (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angelschein vergessen*



christian36 schrieb:


> Kostet 15€ mit der Auflage den Schein innerhalb von zwei Wochen bei einer Polizeidienststelle vorzulegen (Weiß ich garantiert, weil ich meinen letztes Jahr auch mal vergessen hab).
> Und nix mit Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei oder ähnliches. Weil dann würde man auch eine Anzeige wegen Schwarzfahren bekommen wenn man mit dem Auto fährt und seinen Führerschein daheim vergessen hat.



|good:

mehr muß man ja nun wirklich nicht dazu sagen...
(nur, dass das bußgeld in der höhe unterscheidlich ausfallen kann.)

#g


----------



## strawinski (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angelschein vergessen*

ich glaube, da kommt das Standgericht :vik:


----------



## Ulli3D (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angelschein vergessen*

Ich geh mal davon aus, dass das Brambauer bei Lünen gemeint ist und dann ist das NRW Fischereigesetz anzuwenden und da ist laut:

*§ 55 Bußgeldvorschriften
*(1)  Ordnungswidrig handelt, wer vorsätzlich oder fahrlässig

...
3. entgegen § 31                                 Abs. 1 oder § 37 Abs. 1 die  Fischerei ausübt, ohne Inhaber eines Fischereischeins zu sein oder *ohne  den Fischereischein oder den Erlaubnisschein bei sich zu führen*, ...

Ein Bußgeld fällig, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## Fanne (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angelschein vergessen*

kumpel hat sogar vergessen seinen fischereischein zu verlängern...

das wurde eine OWI  15 €


gruss


----------



## Sneep (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angelschein vergessen*

Hallo,

Ich denke mit der Antwort von Ulli3D ist alles gesagt.
Eine Aussage & Quellenangabe und schon ist alles klar.

Die Anschaffung eines Gesetzestextes kann sich also durchaus lohnen.

Im Netz gibt es außerdem unzählige Seiten mit den Texten der einzelnen Bundesländer. 

Viele dieser Seiten lassen sich durchsuchen.

Dann braucht bei einer solchen Frage nicht über 2 Seiten rumraten. 

sneep


----------



## Ulli3D (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angelschein vergessen*

Und wer nicht googlen will, auf der ersten Seite oben steht, mittlerweile fast schamhaft versteckt, ein Link zum *Angeltreff*, der Partnerseite. Da findet man alle Gesetze, sogar für Ösiland.


----------



## antonio (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angelschein vergessen*



Fanne schrieb:


> kumpel hat sogar vergessen seinen fischereischein zu verlängern...
> 
> das wurde eine OWI  15 €
> 
> ...



aber nur wenn er damit angeln geht.

antonio


----------



## wusel345 (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angelschein vergessen*

Schein vergessen kann auch ganz schön teuer werden. |supergri

Mir passiert! Noch zu DM-Zeiten.  

Anfahrt zum See ca. 60km. Bin gutgelaunt angekommen, Kofferraum geöffnet ... leer! Laut geflucht, so das alle was davon hatten.|gr: Rückfahrt nach Hause wieder 60km. Schein samt Angelgeräte eingepackt. Gleiche Strecke wieder zurück gelegt. Mittlerweile waren 1 1/2 Stdn. vergangen. Endlich Tageskarte gelöst für damals 5.- DM, Sprit ausgerechnet + vertane Zeit = ca. 40.- DM. Das Ärgern und Fluchen auf der gesamten Rückfahrt, um die Sachen zu holen, berechne ich mit nochmal 30.- DM. :q

Resumee: war ein teures Angelnvergnügen! :q


----------



## Fury87 (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angelschein vergessen*

Oh mein Gott! Wenn ich hier lese, dass es Fischwilderei sein soll, wenn man beim Angeln sein Angelschein vergisst, dann frage ich mich in Was für eine Welt hier manche leben! Solange man einen Gültigen Angelschein und erlaubniskarte für das gewässer hat, geht die Welt nicht unter!

Ein kumpel hat vor 2 Jahren auch mal seinen Angelschein vergessen! Der musste seine daten angeben und hatte 2 wochen zeit seinen Angelschein nachzureichen!

Also ich vergesse auch ab und zu meinen Angelschein! Warum? Weil ich zum spinnfischen nur eine kleine Tasche mithabe! Und wenn ich einen Ansitz mache, habe ich ganz andere sachen dabei! Dann vergesse ich schon mal den Angelschein in der Tasche für´s Spinnangeln!


----------



## Ulli3D (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angelschein vergessen*

Schon wieder diese "legal - illegal - scheixxegal"-Mentalität. Steht doch eindeutig im Gesetz, zumindest in dem für NRW gültigen, Ordnungswidrigkeit. Die Angel nimmst Du doch auch mit, oder? Und wenn Du mit dem Auto unterwegs bist, da kostet es auch ein paar Euro, wenn man die Papiere nicht dabei hat. Überleg mal den Aufwand, den man betreiben muss um festzustellen, ob Du einen Schein hast oder nicht. Wenn man die Vollkosten berechnen würde, dann kommen da schnell mal mehr als 50€ zusammen. Zudem, warum willst Du Dir denn den Stress antun?


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angelschein vergessen*

ach, Ulli, lass se doch machen...

1. lassen sich die mit der "ganz bestimmten" Mentalität eh nicht überzeugen bzw. ändern
und
2. bekommen wir so hier hin- und wieder einen unterhaltsamen bin-erwischt-worden-Chips-und-Cola/Bier-Jammertrööt
​


----------



## yummi (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angelschein vergessen*



Rubber Duck schrieb:


> 1. lassen sich die mit der "ganz bestimmten" Mentalität eh nicht überzeugen bzw. ändern
> und
> 2. bekommen wir so hier hin- und wieder einen unterhaltsamen bin-erwischt-worden-Chips-und-Cola/Bier-Jammertrööt





Ulli3D schrieb:


> Die Angel nimmst Du doch auch mit, oder? Und wenn Du mit dem Auto unterwegs bist, da kostet es auch ein paar Euro, wenn man die Papiere nicht dabei hat.



Hat sich irgendjemand über ein zu verhängendes Bußgeld beschwert??? Es ging lediglich um die Frage, was wäre wenn und das wurde doch beantwortet. 

Was hat das mit Mentalität zu tun? Es kann jedem passieren, dass mal etwas vergessen wird, euch sicherlich auch. 

Naja, ich finde diese Einstellung schon etwas heftig und nicht gerade gesellschaftstauglich, wenn man andere, weger einer Vergesslichkeit, so anprangert. #q#c

Sorry, sowas muss nicht sein.


----------



## Boendall (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angelschein vergessen*

Hmm wenn Fury meint "ab und zu" seh ich das nich ganz als "legal illegal sch*egal", jeder kann mal was vergessen. 

Diese Mentalität wär gegeben, wenn ich meine Papiere absichtlich zuhause liegen lasse, weil eh erhoben werden kann, ob ich zum Angeln berechtigt bin.

Ich habe meine Papiere immer in meinem Fischer Jacket, das habe ich immer an egal ob Ansitzen oder Spinnfischen, also sind die Papiere am Mann und gut ist.

Für 15€ kauf ich mir lieber irgendwas zum Angeln oder eine Kiste Bier, bevor ich sie wegen vergessener Papiere dem Staat schenke, aber jeder kann mal was vergessen.

BTW: "Fischdieberei" find ich eine absolut geniale Wortkreation#6


----------



## Fanne (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angelschein vergessen*



yummi schrieb:


> Hat sich irgendjemand über ein zu verhängendes Bußgeld beschwert??? Es ging lediglich um die Frage, was wäre wenn und das wurde doch beantwortet.
> 
> Was hat das mit Mentalität zu tun? Es kann jedem passieren, dass mal etwas vergessen wird, euch sicherlich auch.
> 
> ...



die meisten  user die eine solche frage stellen wurden erwischt  die evtl keine papiere bei hatten .

um sich nicht zu blamieren fragen viele hintern rücken nach "WAS IS WENN?"

so meinten die beiden das 

gruss


----------



## MikeJJ (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angelschein vergessen*

Ich habe seit Jahren Kopien von meinen Papieren fest in meinem Angelkoffer liegen.
Die Orginale habe ich in aller Regel auch dabei, aber so kann ich im Fall der Fälle zumindest die Kopie zücken .

Allerdings habe ich keine Ahnung ob sich ein Kontrolleur mit den Kopien zufrieden gibt ...   
Bisher hatte ich EINE Kontrolle und das ist gut 20 Jahre her.


----------



## Ulli3D (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angelschein vergessen*

Liegt wahrscheinlich an meinem Alter aber für "kann ja jeder mal was vergessen" hab ich wenig Verständnis. Zumindest bei wichtigen Sachen. Früher hat man, bevor man um die Häuser gezogen ist, immer kontrolliert, ob die 3 P dabei sind, Portemonnaie, Papiere und Pariser. Da geht einem das wahrscheinlich in Fleisch und Blut über. 

Wenn ich zur Arbeit gehe und meinen Büroschlüssel vergesse, dann komm ich nicht in mein Büro und wenn ich meine Zutrittskarte vergesse, dann komm ich erst gar nicht ins Gebäude und selbst wenn mich jemand verbotenerweise ins Gebäude ließe, ich könnte noch nicht mal meinen PC hochfahren, da ist nämlich die Festplatte verschlüsselt und zum Starten brauche ich die Karte, ohne will der nicht. Was meinst Du, wie sehr sich mein Arbeitgeber freuen würde, wenn ich ihm klar mache, dass das ja jedem mal passieren könne und er sich nicht so anstellen solle (und mir den Tag natürlich voll bezahlen soll).


----------



## yummi (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angelschein vergessen*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Wenn ich zur Arbeit gehe und meinen Büroschlüssel vergesse, dann komm ich nicht in mein Büro und wenn ich meine Zutrittskarte vergesse, dann komm ich erst gar nicht ins Gebäude und selbst wenn mich jemand verbotenerweise ins Gebäude ließe, ich könnte noch nicht mal meinen PC hochfahren, da ist nämlich die Festplatte verschlüsselt und zum Starten brauche ich die Karte, ohne will der nicht.



Naja, ob das so vergleichbar ist. In diesem Fall MUSS man zurück. Den Angelschein braucht man nicht zum Angeln. Es geht auch ohne. Wird zwar dann ein Bußgeld fällig, aber es ginge halt. Da liegt der entscheidende Punkt.

Aber ist ja auch egal, mir ging es um das "Mentalitätsproblem". Ich habe auch schon mal vergessen und das hat sicherlich nichts mit meiner Mentalität zu tun. 

Altersbedingt kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen. Mein Vater ist über 60 und auch der vergisst mal etwas. Sicherlich hat das auch nichts mit der Mentalität zu tun, sondern einfach mit einem Versehen.

Wenn ich rausgehe nehme ich lediglich Geld mit. Das hat aber auch nichts mit Mentalität zu tun, sondern mit Bequemlichkeit. Papiere, Bankkarte usw zu verlieren ist mir zu riskant. Verpflichtet bin ich ja nicht, meine Papiere mitzuschleppen, im Gegensatz zu den Angelpapieren. Diese habe ich auch noch nie vergessen. |stolz:


----------



## Boendall (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angelschein vergessen*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Liegt wahrscheinlich an meinem Alter aber für "kann ja jeder mal was vergessen" hab ich wenig Verständnis. Zumindest bei wichtigen Sachen. Früher hat man, bevor man um die Häuser gezogen ist, immer kontrolliert, ob die 3 P dabei sind, Portemonnaie, Papiere und Pariser. Da geht einem das wahrscheinlich in Fleisch und Blut über.
> 
> Wenn ich zur Arbeit gehe und meinen Büroschlüssel vergesse, dann komm ich nicht in mein Büro und wenn ich meine Zutrittskarte vergesse, dann komm ich erst gar nicht ins Gebäude und selbst wenn mich jemand verbotenerweise ins Gebäude ließe, ich könnte noch nicht mal meinen PC hochfahren, da ist nämlich die Festplatte verschlüsselt und zum Starten brauche ich die Karte, ohne will der nicht. Was meinst Du, wie sehr sich mein Arbeitgeber freuen würde, wenn ich ihm klar mache, dass das ja jedem mal passieren könne und er sich nicht so anstellen solle (und mir den Tag natürlich voll bezahlen soll).


 
Ich verstehe was du meinst, allerdings glaube ich nicht, dass du noch nie etwas vergessen hast.

Ich bin ein eher vergesslicher Typ, drum muss ich mir eben Wege suchen meine Papiere nicht zu vergessen, wichtiges notieren, Erinnerungsfunktion im Outlook nutzen wie auch immer. Mit "hab ich vergessen" ist eben nicht alles getan (vorallem im Beruf nicht), dass es trotzdem vorkommt ist menschlich. Wobei es eben einen Unterschied gibt, zwischen vergessen und vergessen.

Der eine Typ "vergisst" seine Papiere, weil es ihn nicht interessiert (= legal illegal schei**egal)

Der andere Typ hat eben EINMAL wirklich seine Papiere vergessen und evtl. das Pech einer Kontrolle.

Gefährlich wirds eben bei mir wenn ich ausnahmsweise Beifahrer bin, da ich meist selbst ans Wasser fahre und deshalb mein Jacket inkl. Papiere im Kofferraum sind. Ist auch schon vorgekommen, dass ich ohne Jacket und Papiere auf dem Weg zum Wasser war mit dem Ergebniss 20km Umweg Jacket und Papiere holen#q


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angelschein vergessen*



Fanne schrieb:


> die meisten  user die eine solche frage stellen wurden erwischt  die evtl keine papiere bei hatten .
> 
> um sich nicht zu blamieren fragen viele hintern rücken nach "WAS IS WENN?"
> 
> ...



Ich wusste es, siehe Post Nummer 15

			 		  		 		 			 			@yummi
so einfach ist dass hier im Forum aber nun mal nicht. Wir wissen noch  nicht ob dass stimmt was der TS (hat er überhaupt ein Karte oder will er  die vom Freund später vorzeigen)schreibt, oder ob nicht irgend ein  schlechter Gedanke oder gar ein Verschwörung dahinter steckt. 


Aber dein Post ist ein|good:

Ist es nicht eine große Frechheit hier Kollegen einfach solche Sachen zu unterstellen? Hier sind immer sehr viel Hobby/Möchtegern Sherlock Holmes unterwegs die dass mal eben gerne so machen und Kollegen in ein schlechtes Licht stellen, wobei es sehr viele Gründe gibt eine Frage so oder so zu stellen. Dabei geht es die Detektive nicht dass geringste an, warum oder weshalb die Kollegen fragen. #d


----------



## JackDaniels78 (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angelschein vergessen*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Liegt wahrscheinlich an meinem Alter aber für "kann ja jeder mal was vergessen" hab ich wenig Verständnis. Zumindest bei wichtigen Sachen. Früher hat man, bevor man um die Häuser gezogen ist, immer kontrolliert, ob die 3 P dabei sind, Portemonnaie, Papiere und Pariser. Da geht einem das wahrscheinlich in Fleisch und Blut über.
> 
> Wenn ich zur Arbeit gehe und meinen Büroschlüssel vergesse, dann komm ich nicht in mein Büro und wenn ich meine Zutrittskarte vergesse, dann komm ich erst gar nicht ins Gebäude und selbst wenn mich jemand verbotenerweise ins Gebäude ließe, ich könnte noch nicht mal meinen PC hochfahren, da ist nämlich die Festplatte verschlüsselt und zum Starten brauche ich die Karte, ohne will der nicht. Was meinst Du, wie sehr sich mein Arbeitgeber freuen würde, wenn ich ihm klar mache, dass das ja jedem mal passieren könne und er sich nicht so anstellen solle (und mir den Tag natürlich voll bezahlen soll).




Beim angeln muss man immer an tausend Sachen denken, die man mitnehmen muss. Spontan für ne andere Tasche/Jacke entschieden und schon kann es passieren. Sollte aber natürlich nicht. Ist aber imho kein Weltuntergang. Ausserdem ist es ein Hobby.

An ein einziges Teil jeden morgen zu denken, ist sicherlich was anderes. Dafür wird man bezahlt, die Karte passt ins Portmo, das hat man immer dabei. Und wenn man einen guten Job macht, bringt einen der Chef bestimmt auch nicht um, wenn man einmal in 5 Jahren ohne Karte auftaucht.


----------



## Besorger (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angelschein vergessen*

wie siehts denn aus wenn ich abends angelgehen möchte habe mein schein dabei aber die erlaubnis karte nicht???also die fürs wasser wenn man sie so nennt??weil der angelladen macht um halb7 schon zu


----------



## Moerser83 (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angelschein vergessen*

Also ich würde mal behaupten das es zum Schwarzangeln gehört da du die erforderlichen Papiere nicht besitzt um dieses Gewässer zu befischen.
Wenn keine Papiere vorhanden sind heisst es dann auch kein Angeln.


----------



## Besorger (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angelschein vergessen*

poah dann muss ich mir ja eig jahreskarten kaufen :S mannn angeln is teuer   super see auf deim bild wo is das moerser? hier in oberhausen gibt es sowas nicht


----------



## mariophh (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angelschein vergessen*



EuroCarpeR schrieb:


> Kollege wurde in Belgien gekackt...



das ist ja total beschissen...


----------



## Borg (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angelschein vergessen*



mariophh schrieb:


> das ist ja total beschissen...



|muahah:...zumindest ist es ein ungewöhnlicher Geburtsvorgang! |supergri|supergri

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## mariophh (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angelschein vergessen*

ja Borg, das dachte ich mir auch! aber naja, nicht jeder hat nen glücklichen Start ins Leben... 

und was ist die Moral von der Geschicht? Gehst du fischen, vergiss deinen Schein und Hakle nicht...


----------



## olafjans (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angelschein vergessen*



yummi schrieb:


> *Sorry, dass ich so direkt bin, aber wenn man überhaupt keine Ahnung hat, sollte man sich evtl. einfach mal zurückhalten. Vermutungen/Meinungen kann man ja äußern, aber diese nicht als Wissen verkaufen. *
> 
> *Einzig und alleine zählen die jeweiligen Gesetze. *
> 
> ...




|good:

Es kann natürlich schon zur Anzeige kommen, und zwar genau dann, wenn man innerhalb der gegebenen Frist seinen Angelschein nicht vorlegt. 
Aber dann kann man im nachhinein immer noch Einspruch einlegen und seine Papiere nachzeigen!
Tut man dies nicht, dann wird man mit seh grosser wahrscheinlichkeit einen Strafbefehl erwarten, bzw. als Wiederholungs"täter" von einem Gericht verurteilt werden.


----------



## Ulli3D (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angelschein vergessen*

Man tut das ja immer so leicht und jovial ab, vergessen kann man immer mal. Was sagen denn die Papiere aus? Die haben nämlich einengroßen Einfluss auf die rechtliche Stellung des Anglers.

*Der "Angelschein":*

Er ist der Nachweis, dass man in der Lage ist (sein sollte) ein Wirbeltier fachgerecht zu töten.

Er ist der Nachweis, dass man auf dem Wege zum Angeln verbotene Gegenstände im Sinne des Waffengesetzes (Messer einer bestimmten Größe) ausnahmsweise führen darf. Ist gaaaanz wichtig weil mit recht hohen Strafen belegt.

*Die Gewässerkarte:*

Sie ist der Nachweis darüber, dass der Eigentümer dem Inhaber dieser Karte unter genau beschriebenen Bedingungen (Rutenzahl, Zeit, Köder, Entmahmebegrenzung, etc.) *sein* Aneignungsrecht an gefangenen Fischen auf den Inhaber dieser Karte überträgt.

Keine Gewässerkarte dabei legt schon mal zumindest den Verdacht nahe, dass es sich um einen Schwarzangler (Dieb) handelt. Keinen Angelschein dabei heißt: das muss ein Schwarzangler sein und zudem noch jemand, der gegen das Tierschutzgesetz verstößt/ verstoßen will, da, ohne Angelschein gibt es in keinem Fall eine Gewässerkarte. Wenn jetzt noch ein verbotener Gegenstand dabei ist, herzlichen Glückwunsch und schon wieder ist ein Ausheultrööt geboren, oder?

#h


----------



## Lenzibald (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angelschein vergessen*

Servus.
Mann o mann machts ihr ein Theater. Wer noch niemals seine Autopapiere oder andere Vergessen hat werfe den ersten Stein. Wenn man alle Papiere hat und vergißt mal drauf kann sie ja nachreichen sollens von mir aus ne Verwaltungsübertregung draus machen die paar Euros bringen keinen um. Alles andere ist Quatsch.
Man ist auch verplichtet einen Ausweis mitzuführen da ansonsten die Polizei einen zur Identitätsfestellung jederzeit mitnehmen darf.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## yummi (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angelschein vergessen*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Er ist der Nachweis, dass man auf dem Wege zum Angeln verbotene Gegenstände im Sinne des Waffengesetzes (Messer einer bestimmten Größe) ausnahmsweise führen darf. Ist gaaaanz wichtig weil mit recht hohen Strafen belegt.
> ...........................................
> Wenn jetzt noch ein verbotener Gegenstand dabei ist, herzlichen Glückwunsch und schon wieder ist ein Ausheultrööt geboren, oder?



Nö, Messer gelten ganz einfach gesagt nur dann als Waffe, wenn der Zweck des Vorhandensein darin liegt, jemandem Verletzungen damit zuzufügen.

Sobald das Messer als Werkzeug eingestuft wird/wurde/ist, gilt dieses auch als solches und darf mitgeführt werden. Ob ich meinen Angelschein dabei habe oder nicht, ist völlig egal in diesem Zusammenhang. 

Ist aber prinzipiell auch egal, denn du bist der ordentliche, peinlichst genaue Mensch, der immer alles dabei hat und sich 10 mal vorher vergewissert, dass er alles dabei hat und andere gehen halt eher locker durchs leben. Wenn man dann mal was vergessen hat, dann ist das halt so, denn es wird niemand dafür großartig bestraft, weil Vergessen eben auch menschlich ist. 

Und das ganze ist auch gut so. Jeder entscheidet für sich selber, wie er/sie sein Leben bestreitet. Das macht auch eine Gesellschaft aus, dass verschiedene Charaktere zusammenleben können. Ich z.B. akzeptiere deine Einstellung zur Genauigkeit und bin selber eher etwas lockerer. 

Wie gesagt, wenn ich rausgehe nehme ich beabsichtigt keine Papiere mit, da ich keine Lust habe, diese zu verlieren und dann tagelange Rennerei habe um alles wieder zu beschaffen. Ok, der Unterschied liegt sicherlich darin, dass ich meine Papiere auch nicht mitnehmen muss, im Gegensatz zum Angelschein.

Schöne Feiertag #h


----------



## F.Tichy (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angelschein vergessen*

Danke für die zahlreichen antworten jezz weiß ich mehr, naja ab jetzt gucke ich immer ob ich iihn auch wirklich mit hab


----------



## Ulli3D (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angelschein vergessen*



Lenzibald schrieb:


> Man ist auch verplichtet einen Ausweis mitzuführen da ansonsten die Polizei einen zur Identitätsfestellung jederzeit mitnehmen darf.
> MfG
> Lenzi



Das ist ein Irrglaube! Du bist verpflichtet, einen gültigen Personalausweis zu haben aber nicht ihn dabei zu haben.

Siehe auch *hier:*


----------



## Ulli3D (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angelschein vergessen*



yummi schrieb:


> Nö, Messer gelten ganz einfach gesagt nur dann als Waffe, wenn der Zweck des Vorhandensein darin liegt, jemandem Verletzungen damit zuzufügen.
> 
> Sobald das Messer als Werkzeug eingestuft wird/wurde/ist, gilt dieses auch als solches und darf mitgeführt werden. Ob ich meinen Angelschein dabei habe oder nicht, ist völlig egal in diesem Zusammenhang.



Der liebe Gott erhalte Dir Deinen GLAUBEN!

Bestimmte Messer dürfen nur dann gefphrt werden, wenn der direkte Zusammenhang mit der Angelei vorhanden ist. Aber gut, dass Du es besser weißt. Ein Blick ins Waffengesetz sagt was anderes aus. #h


----------



## yummi (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angelschein vergessen*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Der liebe Gott erhalte Dir Deinen GLAUBEN!
> .................
> Ein Blick ins Waffengesetz sagt was anderes aus.



Möp, wieder daneben. Nicht der liebe Gott lässt mich in diesem Glauben, sondern meine juristische Ausbildung. Ok, mein Schwerpunkt liegt nicht im Waffenrecht, aber du weist ja schon auf die richtige Quelle hin. Hättest evtl. mal mehr als nur einen § lesen sollen. Das schöne an der Juristerei ist ja, dass es immer Sonderfälle vom Sonderfall des Sonderfalls gibt (O-Ton einer Professorin zu Unizeiten....). Hier braucht es aber nicht mal einen Sonderfall vom Sonderfall :q

Berechtigtes Interesse ist hier m. E. der ausschlaggebende Punkt. Ich verweise demnach auf § 42a Abs. 2 Nr. 3 WaffG. Ein berechtigtes Interesse liegt m.E. dann vor, wenn ich den Angelsport ausübe. Dabei spielt es keine Rolle, ob ich die Papiere beihabe, sondern ob ich den Angelsport betreibe.

Den Gesetzestext habe ich auf die Schnelle nur kurz überflogen. Kannst mir gerne andere Normen nennen, die meine Aussage widerlegen. Würde mich freuen und das meine ich ganz ernst. Bin nämlich lernfähig.#h


----------



## Ulli3D (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angelschein vergessen*

Tja, ob Du da einen Richter findest, der angeln ohne Angelschein als berechtigtes Interesse einstuft! Genau so kann ich dann mit meiner Waffe in den Stadtpark gehen und Enten abschießen, ich übe ja die Jagd aus, zumindest nach Deiner Definition.


----------



## Lenzibald (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angelschein vergessen*

Servus. 
Also wenn ich einen Angelschein und auch die Karte für das beangelte Gewässer habe und die Papiere vergessen habe läßt sich das ja jederzeit feststellen. Ist ne Verwaltungsübertretung die nicht mal mit Bußgeld geahndet werden muß da kanns auch ne mündliche Verwarnung geben mehr nicht. Genau so ist es mit den Fahrzeugpapieren. Was soll also groß Passieren wenn ich dann noch ein Messer dabeihabe wird jeder sehen das ich das ja zum Anglen dabeihabe ich Angle ja nicht in einer Disco oder so sondern am Fischwasser. Wenn ich dann auch noch keinen gültigen Lichtbilausweis dabeihabe wird der Kontrollor die Polizei rufen die meine Identität feststellen muß. Wenn man also die Papaiere hat wird bis auf ein kleines Bußgeld nicht viel passieren.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Parasol (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angelschein vergessen*

Hallo,

da stimme ich Lenzibald voll zu. Vergessene Papiere sind kein Delikt, das größere Konsequenzen nach sich zieht. Meistens genügt das Nachreichen bei der entsprechenden Behörde.



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Tja, ob Du da einen Richter findest, der angeln ohne Angelschein als berechtigtes Interesse einstuft! .................................................



Solche Dinge werden einen Richtertisch überhaupt nicht erreichen. Wenn ich als Autofahrer meinen Führerschein vergessen habe, wird mir auch keiner deswegen z.B. Anliegerrechte streitig machen, wenn mein Zielpunkt für die Allgemeinheit gesperrt ist.


----------



## yummi (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angelschein vergessen*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Tja, ob Du da einen Richter findest, der angeln ohne Angelschein als berechtigtes Interesse einstuft! Genau so kann ich dann mit meiner Waffe in den Stadtpark gehen und Enten abschießen, ich übe ja die Jagd aus, zumindest nach Deiner Definition.



Da wird man keinen Richter "finden" müssen, da es nicht zur Anklage kommen wird.

Dein Beispiel entspricht überhaupt nicht meiner Definition, bzw. der des WaffG. Du vergleichst etwas, was man nicht vergleichen kann. 

Ein Angelmesser benötige ich beim Angeln und setze es als Werkzeug ein und nicht als Waffe. 

Was machst du denn, wenn du zum Grillen fährst und ein Messer für Brötchen dabei hast? Gehen wir mal von einem ganz normalen Brotmesser aus, bei dem die Klinge deutlich über 20 cm lang ist. Deinen Angelschein zeigen, oder deine Tageskarte für den Grillsport? Nein, es besteht bei der Mitführung nämlich ein "berechtigtes Interesse".

Beim Angeln ist es gleich. Ich benötige einen Schein um angeln zu dürfen. Ich (darf) es aber auch ohne, mit dem Risiko ein Bußgeld zu erhalten. Das ohne bezieht sich darauf, dass ich einen habe, aber diesen nicht mitführe. Da ich beim angeln bin, habe ich natürlich auch ein..... Richtig, "berechtigtes Interesse" daran, ein Messer mitzuführen. Es ist so, auch wenn es schwer zu verstehen ist. 

An diesem Punkt sollten wir evtl. diese Nebendiskussion beenden, da sie mit dem Thema nicht viel zu tun hat. Alles, was das Thema Waffen angeht, steht im WaffG niedergeschrieben und ist für jeden einsehbar und für ein Gesetz auch recht verständlich geschrieben.


----------



## Drachko (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angelschein vergessen*

So jetzt meldet sich mal die kontrollierende Zunft:

1. Der berühmte vergessene Fischereischein  (Angelschein). Dieser setzt die abgeschlossene Prüfung voraus und ist somit Grundlage dass jemand die Fischerei (zumindest in Bayern) ausüben darf. Bist du im Besitz einer gültigen Tages oder Jahreskarte kann dies niemals den Tatbestand der Fischwilderei / Diebstahl (und alle anderen bösen Wörter dafür wie Schwarzfischen etc. könnt ihr mal getrost vergessen, denn das StgB sieht genau diese zwei Tatbestände dafür vor) erfüllen. 

Es wäre somit zu prüfen, ob derjenige tatsächlich im Besitz eines gültigen Angelscheins / Fischereischeins ist. Denn man kann sich ja die Tages / Jahreskarte auch über Dritte (was zwar nicht legal ist aber trotzdem vorkommt besorgen). 

So solltest du im Besitz eines gültigen Angelscheins sein und hast die Tageskarte / Jahreskarte kann dies in Form einer mündlichen / schriftlichen Verwarnung abgehandelt werden , dazu kommt eine sogenannte Kontrollaufforderung mit diesem Papier und deinem Angelschein kannst dann zur Polizei oder Vorstand des Vereins und dir deinen Stempel abholen. Die "Strafen" richten sich hier meist nach der Satzung des Vereins. Natürlich kannst du auch an einen scharfen Kontrolleur kommen der dir dann eine Sorgfaltspflichverletzung draufbrummt weil du deiner Mitführpflicht nicht nachgekommen bist....... 

Anders sieht es aus wenn du keinen Fischereischein hast aber eine gültige Tageskarte hier...

Hier wird zunächst die Ausstellende Behörde / Laden / Vorstand ins Visier genommen, und solltest du einen Schein gefälscht oder ähnliches haben kommen da noch Sachen wie Urkundenfälschung etc. auf dich zu das müsste man dann im Einzelfall aber genau wissen wie wo wer etc.

So noch mein Schlußsatz die oben gemachten Angaben beziehen sich zunächst auf Bayern da ja jedes Bundesland hier seine eigenen Vorschrifen hat. Und noch *WICHTIG *im Ausland gelten mal total andere Gesetzte über die man sich als Gastangler erst mal gründlich informieren sollte denn hier drohen horrende Strafen (Bsp. angeführtes nachtangelverbot in Holland oder Entnahme eines Hechtes aus den Poldern etc.)

So sollte jemand noch Fragen haben kann er mich gerne per PM anschreiben, sofern ich weiterhelfen kann.

Greetz


----------



## Ulli3D (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angelschein vergessen*

Stimmt, für Bayern, hier in NRW ist das ein mit Bußgeld belegtes Vergehen.

Aber, gültige Tageskarte ohne Schein dürfte es eigentlich nicht geben.

Bei den Niederländern wird es sogar richtig teuer, wenn z. B. die" Listen van Viswateren" nicht mitgeführt wird. Dann gilt das genau so, als wenn man ohne Vispas gefischt hat und da verstehen die keinen Spaß, da ist dann auch das Tackle futsch, mal so als Nebenhinweis auf: "Vergessen kann man ja mal was".


----------



## Joker_In_The_Pack (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angelschein vergessen*

macht es eigentlich etwas, Kopien der Papiere anstatt der Originale zum Fischen mitzunehmen 
(bei dem was meine angeltasche durchmacht (Durchnässt sein etc...^^) oder um dem entgegenzuwirken, dass Papiere evtl aus der Tasche fallen)

gruss tobi


----------



## chxxstxxxx (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angelschein vergessen*

http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/duesseldorf/Ausweis-Kopie-Urkundenfaelschung-id2941153.html
Für eine verbindliche Antwort in einer Polizeidienststelle oder (D)einen Anwalt fragen.


----------



## ernie1973 (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angelschein vergessen*



christian36 schrieb:


> http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/duesseldorf/Ausweis-Kopie-Urkundenfaelschung-id2941153.html
> Für eine verbindliche Antwort in einer Polizeidienststelle oder (D)einen Anwalt fragen.


 
Da geht es um etwas ganz anderes, weil ein *Dritter* den Ausweis eines *ANDEREN* kopierte *UND zu unrecht benutzte*, *als wäre ER DER BERECHTIGTE!*

Einen (eigenen) Ausweis/Dokument zu kopieren (ohne ihn zu verfälschen) und zu verwenden, der einem selbst rechtmäßig von Behörden zur Verfügung gestellt wurde, ist keine Urkundenfälschung - jedoch muß die Kopie von Kontrollorganen *nicht akzeptiert* werden, weil sie eben *nicht *die Beweiskraft wie das Original besitzt und man auf Verlangen meist in der Lage sein muß, den Original-Ausweis vorzuzeigen.(...den man aber auch meistens nachreichen kann, bevor es richtig was kostet!).

E.


----------



## Bassey (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angelschein vergessen*

Lustig, wenn man bedenkt, dass hier eine hypothetische Frage behandelt wird...


----------



## Ulli3D (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angelschein vergessen*



Joker_In_The_Pack schrieb:


> macht es eigentlich etwas, Kopien der Papiere anstatt der Originale zum Fischen mitzunehmen
> (bei dem was meine angeltasche durchmacht (Durchnässt sein etc...^^) oder um dem entgegenzuwirken, dass Papiere evtl aus der Tasche fallen)
> 
> gruss tobi



Geh mal in den nächsten Supermarkt zum Regal mit den Gefrierbeuteln. Da gibt es diese hier:

http://www.toppits.de/detail_d1_produkt_de,874,608.html

nennt sich Ziplock-Gefrier Beutel aber, das gibt es bestimmt auch noch von anderen Firmen. Da wird nichts mehr nass.


----------



## Parasol (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angelschein vergessen*

Hallo,



Joker_In_The_Pack schrieb:


> macht es eigentlich etwas, Kopien der Papiere anstatt der Originale zum Fischen mitzunehmen .....................................
> gruss tobi



kann Sinn machen. Z.B. Original im Handschuhfach oder zu Hause, Kopie bei den Angelsachen am Wasser. In diesem Falle würde ich mir die Kopien bei einer Behörde beglaubigen lassen.


----------



## cHHristian (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angelschein vergessen*

wie siehts eigentlich aus wenn man zumindest ne kopie dabei hat? man könnte sich ja sonst vielleicht ne kopie für den fall der fälle irgendwo zu den sachen packen. 
eventuell hat man dann zumindest die dabei.

mfg ch

€: oh, sehe gerade das über mir schon die frage kam


----------



## Honeyball (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angelschein vergessen*



EuroCarpeR schrieb:


> Kollege wurde in Belgien *gekackt*...der hat nicht mal absichtlich schwarz gefischt, sollte 5000 Euro zahlen. Hatte wohl noch gegen Nachtangelverbot verstoßen.


|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:#d#d#d
also sowas.... |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angelschein vergessen*



cHHristian schrieb:


> wie siehts eigentlich aus wenn man zumindest ne kopie dabei hat? man könnte sich ja sonst vielleicht ne kopie für den fall der fälle irgendwo zu den sachen packen.
> eventuell hat man dann zumindest die dabei.
> 
> mfg ch
> ...




Mit unbeglaubigten Kopien hat man auf jedenfall immer etwas Toilettenpapier dabei, den mehr ist es nicht Wert. Ob beglaubigte Kopien akzeptiert werden muss man im Einzelfall anfragen und abklären. 

Aber zum Teil kann man auch etwas mehr erfahren wenn man seine Angelkarte und Fischereischein durchliest.


----------



## padotcom (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angelschein vergessen*

So ein Blödsinn. #d
Als ob einem irgendeiner einen Strick drehen würde, wenn er bei einer Kontrolle Kopien seiner Papiere zeigt. Genauso, wenn sie mal zu Hause liegengelassen wurden. Ich will den sehen, der sich nichts anderes zu Schulden gekommen lassen hat, der dann vor den Kadi gezerrt wurde. 

Das man dann eventuell einen kleinen Obulus entrichten muss, sollte man wissen. Manch einem mag das lieber sein, als die Gefahr, seine Originale zu verlieren oder zu beschädigen.


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angelschein vergessen*



padotcom schrieb:


> So ein Blödsinn. #d
> Als ob einem irgendeiner einen Strick drehen würde, wenn er bei einer Kontrolle Kopien seiner Papiere zeigt. Genauso, wenn sie mal zu Hause liegengelassen wurden. Ich will den sehen, der sich nichts anderes zu Schulden gekommen lassen hat, der dann vor den Kadi gezerrt wurde.
> 
> Das man dann eventuell einen kleinen Obulus entrichten muss, sollte man wissen. Manch einem mag das lieber sein, als die Gefahr, seine Originale zu verlieren oder zu beschädigen.



Da dein Post direkt nach meinem kommt denke ich dass er sich auf mich bezieht. Sollte es so sein Frage ich dich mal ganz dezent (So ein Blödsinn. #d), ob es nur Wahrnehmungsstörungen bei dir sind|uhoh:?


----------



## olafjans (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angelschein vergessen*

Ob Du nun Kopien oder gar keine Papiere dabei hast ist eigentlich egal. Bzw. spar lieber das Geld für die Kopien, denn es wird genauso behandelt werden, als wenn Du keine Papiere dabei hättest. 
Es könnte sogar sein, dass Du dann strenger behandelt wirst, da bei Kopien der Verdacht aufkommen kann, dass die gefälscht sind.


----------



## yummi (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angelschein vergessen*

Könnte, hätte, wäre, wenn und überhaupt..........

Immer dieses gefährliche Halbwissen. |bigeyes


----------



## FreiburgAngler (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angelschein vergessen*

Geile wie es hier ab geht 
Für meinen teil vergessen ich öfters mal meinen Angelschein und wenn mich mal jemand kontrolieren sollte zahl ich gerne die paar euros!
Hab eig auch nie den Fahrzeugschein dabei und in kontrollen noch nie was zahlen müssen....
Ich angel deswegen ja noch lange ned schwarz!
Weiß ned wie man sich über sowas so aufregen kann...#q


----------



## Ulli3D (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angelschein vergessen*

Sorry FreiburgAngler aber, genau darum geht es, die Scheixxegal-Mentalität, die sich breit macht. Wenn ich als Angler schon bestimmte Rechte für mich in Anspruch nehme, dann sollte ich mich als verantwortungsvoller Angler auch versuchen, an die bestehenden Gesetze zu halten. 

Wenn dort festgelegt ist, dass derjenige, der seinen Angelschein nicht dabei hat, ein mit Bußgeld belegtes Fehlverhalten übt und dann "Angler" wie Du daherkommen und meinen, das sei doch alles halb so wild, dann zahl ich eben die paar Euro, das wirft ein schlechtes Bild auf die anderen regelkonformen Angler. Eine derartige Haltung ist in meinen Augen asozial, da hier bewusst und absichtlich das geltende Recht missachtet wird. Mit solchen "Anglern" möchte ich nicht in einen Topf geworfen werden. #d


----------



## Zusser (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angelschein vergessen*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Wenn dort festgelegt ist, dass derjenige, der seinen Angelschein nicht dabei hat, ein mit Bußgeld belegtes Fehlverhalten übt und dann "Angler" wie Du daherkommen und meinen, das sei doch alles halb so wild, dann zahl ich eben die paar Euro, das wirft ein schlechtes Bild auf die anderen regelkonformen Angler. Eine derartige Haltung ist in meinen Augen asozial, da hier bewusst und absichtlich das geltende Recht missachtet wird. Mit solchen "Anglern" möchte ich nicht in einen Topf geworfen werden. #d



Mann oh man Ulli,
wenn ich deinen Beitrag lese dann finde ich du solltest dringend mal wieder aufs Klo oder noch besser Angeln gehen,
denn dein Beitrag wirft ein schlechtes Bild auf die Spezies Homo Sapiens.
Eine solche Schreibe ist in meinen Augen verklemmt und blockwartmäßig spießig, da hier bewusst und absichtlich Grundsätze der Verhältnismäßigkeit und des gesunden Menschenverstandes missachtet und mit schmutzigen Füßen getreten werden.

Mit solchen "Deutschen" möchte ich nicht in einen Topf geworfen werden.
Wäre lebenslange Haft mit anschließender Sicherheitsverwahrung deiner Meinung nach eine adäquate Sühne für das Verbrechen, seine Papier ausnahmsweise mal zuhause liegengelassen zu haben?

:lGet a life!:l


----------



## daci7 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angelschein vergessen*



Zusser schrieb:


> Mann oh man Ulli,
> wenn ich deinen Beitrag lese dann finde ich du solltest dringend mal wieder aufs Klo oder noch besser Angeln gehen,
> denn dein Beitrag wirft ein schlechtes Bild auf die Spezies Homo Sapiens.
> Eine solche Schreibe ist in meinen Augen verklemmt und blockwartmäßig spießig, da hier bewusst und absichtlich Grundsätze der Verhältnismäßigkeit und des gesunden Menschenverstandes missachtet und mit schmutzigen Füßen getreten werden.
> [...]



Auch wenn ich ganz und garnicht mit Ulli einer Meinung bin, das ist schon recht hart an der Grenze zu ner Beleidigung.
Zügle bitte deine Zunge mein Froind! :q





Ulli3D schrieb:


> [...] das wirft ein schlechtes Bild auf die anderen regelkonformen Angler. Eine derartige Haltung ist in meinen Augen asozial, da hier bewusst und absichtlich das geltende Recht missachtet wird. Mit solchen "Anglern" möchte ich nicht in einen Topf geworfen werden. #d



Musst du ja auch nicht.
Was allerdings an dem Vergessen von meinem Angelschein asozial sein soll weiß ich nicht recht.
Ich glaube, das der Ton natürlich in diesem Fall die Musik macht. Wenn ich kontrolliert werde und mich vernünftig verhalten kann, machts auch nichts aus wenn ich meinen Schein mal vergesse. 
Erstens wird mich der Kontrolleur trotzdem in guter Erinnerung behalten (oder wenigstens nicht in schlechter) und zweitens klärt sich das im Falle kooperativer Angler auch schnell.
Wenn ich mich allerdings bei einer Kontrolle nach dem Motto "Schein? Schau ma' wo du dein' Schein herkriegst!" benehme wird mein vergessener Angelschein schnell mal zum Anlass genommen härtere Maßnahmen zu ergreifen, sowie auch negativ in Erinnerung zu bleiben. Mit solchen Angler will ich auch nicht ein einen Topf geschmissen werden, mache dies allerdings nicht daran fest ob man mal ab und zu etwas vergisst.

Und nun: Gute Nacht! Muss Morgen früüüüüüüüühst raus um meinen Flieger zu kriegen.


----------



## olafjans (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angelschein vergessen*



yummi schrieb:


> Könnte, hätte, wäre, wenn und überhaupt..........
> 
> Immer dieses gefährliche Halbwissen. |bigeyes



Das hat weniger mit Halbwissen zu tun, als vielmehr mit Erfahrung, wenn auch in anderen Bereichen.

Wie sollte man es sonst formulieren, wenn nicht im Konjunktiv?
Oder bist Du allwissend und hellsehend?


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angelschein vergessen*

Das so ein Thema auf 8 Seiten wachsen kann hätte selbst ich nicht gedacht.|rolleyes

Mir ist es auch schon zwei- oder dreimal passiert, dass ich meinen Schein vergessen habe. Steckte in einer anderen als der üblichen Tasche/Jacke. Zuletzt noch beim Boarditreffen am Rhein. Hab dann halt nicht geangelt, fertig.

Hingegen ist es mir noch nie passiert, dass meine Papiere beim Angeln verloren gingen oder naß/schmutzig geworden sind. Das ist der Vorteil eines Rauchers. Die Kippen sind absolut heilig und werden trefflich vor Verlust oder Zerstörung geschützt|rolleyes. Die Papiere sind bei den Kippen und somit sicher. 

Wenn man angeln fährt im Glauben, die Papiere seien am Mann und stellt dann bei einer Kontrolle fest, dass sie zu Hause liegen, dann ist das kein Verbrechen, sondern schlichtweg Pech. Kann passieren.

Merk ich das vor oder während des Angelns, wird abgebrochen und nach Hause gefahren. Lästig zwar, aber ich möchte mit ruhigem Gewissen angeln. Es ist zwar nur eine Ordnungswidrigkeit und die Wahrscheinlichkeit bei uns kontrolliert zu werden tendiert gegen Null, aber irgendwie ist da dann ein blödes Gefühl. 

Zuletzt bleibt noch festzuhalten, dass vergessene Papiere folgendes bedeuten:

Man ist im Besitz aller notwendigen Papiere und Erlaubnisscheine, macht also nix verbotenes oder strafbares. Man kann das lediglich bei einer etwaigen Kontrolle nicht sofort nachweisen. 

Eigentlich nicht wert, sich darüber groß aufzuregen.


----------



## FreiburgAngler (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angelschein vergessen*

Danke Ralle,genau das meinte ich!


----------



## ernie1973 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angelschein vergessen*

....hm, aber wenn ich doch die Originalpapiere habe, dann nehme ich sie doch mit und nicht (halb-)wissentlich einen Satz Kopien, oder?!

Man hat ja (hoffentlich!) die Prüfbescheinigung, die man zu Hause lassen kann und womit man jederzeit einen neuen Fischereischein bekommt, wenn der alte verloren geht.

Die Gewässerkarten sind auch alle mit den Personalien des Empfängers registriert und man kann dort, wo man seine geholt hat, eine Ersatz-Gewässerkarte holen, wenn diese einmal verloren geht.

Warum nun jemand ein berechtigtes Interesse daran haben sollte, als Inhaber aller Papiere diese nicht mitführen zu wollen, erschließt sich mir jedoch immernoch nicht!

Klar kann man auch alles nachreichen, wenn man die Papiere denn wirklich hat, aber bei Gewässerkarten werde ich immer mißtrauisch, weil manch´ einer auf die Idee kommen könnte, bei geringem Kontrolldruck diese Karten erst dann wirklich zu erwerben, wenn mal eine Kontrolle da war, um evtl. ein paar Mücken zu sparen und sie nur im "Bedarfsfall" mal nachzureichen!

Dies vermeidet man, wenn man als Kartenausgebende Stelle immer die Originale beim Angeln verlangt und auf jeder ausgegebenen Karte das AUSGABEDATUM dokumentenecht vermerkt!

...die Praxis zeigt leider, dass in schwierigen Zeiten viele Menschen recht kreativ werden, um ein paar Euros zu sparen!

*Wenn* ich doch als Angler alle Originale habe, dann sehe ich kein Problem darin, diese auch bei mir zu haben.

Wenn einer mal etwas vergißt, dann kann er in aller Regel nachreichen, wobei ich aber dann als Kontrollorgan z.B. immer genau auf das Ausgabedatum der Gewässerkarte schauen würde, um die "ganz Schlauen" zu kriegen, die sich ihre Karten erst zum Nachreichen kaufen!

Ernie


----------



## vermesser (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angelschein vergessen*

Also ich kenn das nur so, daß die Ausgabestelle sogar mit Datum und Uhrzeit notiert, wenn ich ne Karte kaufe...also nix mit nachträglich kaufen...

Und wenn man wirklich mal Papiere vergisst, reicht man se halt nach...is mir bisher noch nicht passiert, aber nem Kumpel...


----------



## ernie1973 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angelschein vergessen*



vermesser schrieb:


> Also ich kenn das nur so, daß die Ausgabestelle sogar mit Datum und Uhrzeit notiert, wenn ich ne Karte kaufe...also nix mit nachträglich kaufen...
> 
> Und wenn man wirklich mal Papiere vergisst, reicht man se halt nach...is mir bisher noch nicht passiert, aber nem Kumpel...


 
So sollte es auch sein!

Ernie


----------



## Sagier (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angelschein vergessen*

Also ich hab das mit dem Angelschein so gelöst, hab in meinem Auto und in der Großen und kleinen Ausrüstung kopien vom Angelschein und Vereinspapiere/ Aufseherschein  drin und beglaubigen lassen  (das kostet nix auf der Gemeinde / Fischerreivorstand).
Aber es geht bei mir nicht um das Kontrolliert werden sonderen eher um das selber kontrollieren, man fährt auch öfters am Gewässer vorbei ohne die Angelsachen dabei zu haben.


----------



## padotcom (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angelschein vergessen*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Wenn dort festgelegt ist, dass derjenige, der seinen Angelschein nicht dabei hat, ein mit Bußgeld belegtes Fehlverhalten übt und dann "Angler" wie Du daherkommen und meinen, das sei doch alles halb so wild, dann zahl ich eben die paar Euro, das wirft ein schlechtes Bild auf die anderen regelkonformen Angler. Eine derartige Haltung ist in meinen Augen asozial, da hier bewusst und absichtlich das geltende Recht missachtet wird. Mit solchen "Anglern" möchte ich nicht in einen Topf geworfen werden. #d



Tststs.....

Mann was bin ich froh, das es noch Menschen gibt, die gewisse Dinge nicht ganz so Bierernst sehen. 
Echt unglaublich, wie man so durchs Leben gehen kann.

Niemand missachtet absichtlich geltendes Recht. Lies nochmal den Eingangspost. Da ging es darum, was passiert wenn man mal versehentlich seinen Schein zu Hause liegen gelassen hat.
Das hat auch nichts mit Betrugsversuch, Urkundenfälschung oder Fischwilderei zu tun, wie hier andere gleich vermuten.

Wenn ich am Wasser bin und merke, ich habe meinen Schein vergessen, zahl ich im Falle der Kontrolle die paar Kröten und gut ist. Kurbelt ja auch die Wirtschaft an, mein Geld in Umlauf zu bringen. :vik:

Bei einer Verkehrskontrolle bin ich mal angehalten worden, ohne überhaupt irgendwas dabei gehabt zu haben. Der nette Polizist sagte, ich könne mir aussuchen, ob ich 10 € für das Nichtmitführen des Persos, des Führerscheins oder der Fahrzeugpapiere zahlen möchte. Ich hab mir was ausgesucht und lachen bezahlt. Wir haben uns dann noch einen schönen Tag gewünscht und weiter ging die Fahrt. Ich glaube nicht das er in mir einen asozialen Autofahrer gesehen hat, der ein schlechtes Licht auf alle gesetzeskonformen Verkehrsteilnehmer wirft.


----------



## Borg (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angelschein vergessen*

Du weisst doch, hier werden immer irgendwo Gespenster gesehen, wo eigentlich gar keine sind .

Gerade von der rechtschaffenden Fraktion, die noch nie in Ihrem Leben zu schnell gefahren ist oder im Parkverbot gestanden hat!

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## chivas (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angelschein vergessen*



Borg schrieb:


> Gerade von der rechtschaffenden Fraktion, die noch nie in Ihrem Leben zu schnell gefahren ist oder im Parkverbot gestanden hat!
> 
> Gruß,
> Borg



DAS ist aber noch viel (darf man assozialer sagen, wenns ironisch gemeint ist? xD) schädlicher für die gesellschaft...

die öffentliche hand rechnet jedes jahr in den haushaltsplänen mit festen einnahmen aus eben solchen verstößen.
in leipzig habe ich mal aus recht zuverlässiger quelle die zahl 2.000.000 € gehört.
wer sich also immer an die regeln hält, schadet damit den anderen erst recht


----------



## Ulli3D (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angelschein vergessen*

Sorry, wenn da mal nicht das Bezugsposting gelesen wurde, da steht drin:

"... wenn mich mal jemand kontrolieren sollte zahl ich gerne die paar euros!
Hab eig auch nie den Fahrzeugschein dabei und in kontrollen noch nie was  zahlen müssen..."

Das ist ein Verhalten, das vorsätzlich ist und vorsätzlich gegen geltendes Recht zu verstoßen ist nicht OK. Bis wohin soll das denn toleriert werden? Fangbegrenzung 3 Zander, Quatsch es läuft gerade gut, da nehm ich die anderen 5 auch noch mit, wenn jemand kontrolliert, dann zahl ich die paar Euro. Maximal mit 2 Ruten angeln, quatsch, wofür hab ich den 6 eingepackt, usw.

Es geht nicht darum, dass man die Papiere nicht mal vergessen könnte, da muss man dann eben bei einer Kontrolle zahlen. Mag ja sein, dass es in anderen Bundesländern andere Regelungen existieren aber in NRW ist das ein Bußgeldtatbestand. Wenn ich mich dann hinstelle und erkläre, dass es mir scheixxegal ist, dann stelle ich mich außerhalb unserer Gesellschaft, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## yummi (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angelschein vergessen*



olafjans schrieb:


> Das hat weniger mit Halbwissen zu tun, als vielmehr mit Erfahrung, wenn auch in anderen Bereichen.
> .......
> Oder bist Du allwissend und hellsehend?



Erfahrung interessiert aber nicht, wenn es drauf ankommt. Ich habe auch viele Erfahrungen gesammelt, würde aber nie auf die Idee kommen, diese als Wissen zu "verkaufen". Mit Halbwissen war es doch noch recht nett formuliert. Besser als Unwissend jedenfalls. 

Weder bin ich allwissend, noch hellsehend, aber ich verstehe auch nicht so ganz, was das damit zu tun haben soll?!?!? Wenn ich etwas weiß, dann schreibe ich es, wenn ich etwas vermute, dann schreibe ich das dazu. So einfach ist das und jedem ist geholfen.


----------



## Blechkate (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angelschein vergessen*

Hallo,

hab mir gerade vom Bäcker ein Stück Kuchen geholt. Dabei zwei Minuten im Halteverbot gestanden. Auf dem Heimweg mußte ich leider feststellen, das ich am Ortsschild schon wieder 60 auf dem Tacho hatte. 
Und jetzt muß ich hier lesen, das ich nicht nur ein asoziales Verhalten zeige sondern auch noch außerhalb der Gesellschaft stehe. So schlimm hatte ich es mir gar nicht vorgestellt.

Gruß Matthias


----------



## chivas (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angelschein vergessen*

siehste - das forum ist ja auch dazu da, dass jeder was lernen kann xD


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angelschein vergessen*

Da kann und will ich nur drüber:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HfwrICffBGo


----------



## Borg (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angelschein vergessen*

@ Ulli3D

Du willst uns also ehrlich damit erklären, dass Du mit Deinen 58 Jahren, noch nie im Halteverbot gestanden hast, noch nie die Geschwindigkeit überschritten hast, noch nie bei rot die Strasse überquert hast, bei der Steuererklärung noch nie das Finanzamt beschissen hast???

Sorry, aber das glaube ich Dir nicht! Also bist Du doch nicht besser als wir! Denn diese Dinge passieren auch nicht einfach so, sondern vorsätzlich .

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Gemini (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angelschein vergessen*

Du Borg, ich glaub inzwischen schon dass das so ist. Wenn man sich bei einer Nichtigkeit über 9 Seiten so festbeisst muss man selbst absolut überzeugt sein von dem, was man selbst so vehement vertritt. 

Dann wäre es schon vermessen selbst nicht 1.000%ig so zu handeln, wie es geschrieben steht in den Gesetzen, Erlassen, Reglementierungen und Vorschriften mit denen wir im täglichen Leben konfrontiert werden. Und wenn dem wirklich so ist wird das auch nachvollziehbar.


----------



## yummi (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angelschein vergessen*

Solche Leute gibt es. Ein Nachbar spurtet z.B. ständig los, wenn er in der Ferne ein Fahrrad auf der falschen Seite fahren sieht. Warum? Keine Ahnung. Hat vermutlich sonst nichts zu tun....

Es gibt vermutlich solche Leute, die sich an alle Regeln halten und sich ständig aufregen über die, welche es nicht tun. Ich kann es mir jedenfalls gut vorstellen. #c


----------



## Borg (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angelschein vergessen*

@ gemini & Yummi

Ja, ich habe in meinen 38 Jahren auch schon die 1000%igen getroffen....aber spätestens beim Punkt Finanzamt haben auch die rote Ohren gekriegt |supergri.

Und dann kommt hinzu, dass meiner Erfahrung nach gerade diejenigen, die sich bei Anderen so tierisch aufregen, eigentlich die grössten Assis sind, es sich nur nicht eingestehen können, weil es ja viel einfacher ist, erstmal Steine nach anderen zu werfen. Die haben meistens mehr Dreck am Stecken, als der arme Wicht, der mal eben ein Knöllchen zahlen muss, weil er seine Papiere vergessen hat und kein Bock hatte, deswegen wieder nach Hause zu fahren.

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## duck_68 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angelschein vergessen*

Das ist mal wieder typisch deutsches Kleinbürgertum - wo keine Probleme sind, werden schnell welche geschaffen und ja dem Nachbarn nichts gönnen.... man man man


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angelschein vergessen*

@Borg
lese doch mal was da geschrieben steht beim Ulli3D, und noch bessern versuche es zu verstehen. Sorry, aber dabei kann dir keiner helfen dass musst du schon alleine im Kopf gebacken bekommen.|bigeyes


----------



## olafjans (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angelschein vergessen*



yummi schrieb:


> Erfahrung interessiert aber nicht, wenn es drauf ankommt. Ich habe auch viele Erfahrungen gesammelt, würde aber nie auf die Idee kommen, diese als Wissen zu "verkaufen". Mit Halbwissen war es doch noch recht nett formuliert. Besser als Unwissend jedenfalls.
> 
> Weder bin ich allwissend, noch hellsehend, aber ich verstehe auch nicht so ganz, was das damit zu tun haben soll?!?!? Wenn ich etwas weiß, dann schreibe ich es, wenn ich etwas vermute, dann schreibe ich das dazu. So einfach ist das und jedem ist geholfen.



ROFLCOPTER...
Ich hab weder versucht etwas zu "verkaufen" noch ist es Halbwissen.
Fakt ist einfach, dass der Angelschein ein behördlich beglaubigtes Dokument ist und eine selbsterstellte, nicht beglaubigte Kopie nunmal nicht und deswegen ist sie kein Ersatz für einen Angelschein!

Versuch doch mal mit einem Kopierten Reisepass in Deutschland einzureisen , dann wirst Du sehen, das mein "Halbwissen" von Dir wohl etwas falsch interpretiert wurde.

Demnach WEISS ich also, was ich geschrieben habe und vermute es nicht.

Der letzten Absatz, den ich im Konjuntiv( Möglichkeitsform  ) geschrieben habe, ist eine Möglichkeit, die passieren könnte, wenn ein übereifriger Fischereiaufseher einen mit kopierten Dokumenten kontrolliert.

Da Du ja nicht davon auszugehen scheinst, dass dies passieren könnte, weisst du demnach mehr als ein "gewöhnlicher" Mensch und MUSST demnach allwissend oder hellsehend sein. 
...und das VERMUTE ich einfach mal nicht #h


----------



## Gemini (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angelschein vergessen*

10 Seiten :vik:

Ein Hoch auf die Hypothese!


----------



## Borg (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angelschein vergessen*



3.2.1.mein Zander schrieb:


> @Borg
> lese doch mal was da geschrieben steht beim Ulli3D, und noch bessern versuche es zu verstehen. Sorry, aber dabei kann dir keiner helfen dass musst du schon alleine im Kopf gebacken bekommen.|bigeyes



Ja, dass Du hier der Oberschlaue bist, habe ich doch gleich gemerkt! Da möchte ich auch bitte keine Hilfe haben, da mein neurales Netzwerk vermutlich sofort aus den Fugen gerät! 

Ich habe schon sehr wohl verstanden, was da steht und das regt mich halt ein bisschen auf ....und scheinbar nicht nur mich.

Wenn das seine Ansicht ist, ist das ja auch völlig OK, aber ich glaube einfach nicht, dass er so rechtschaffend ist, wie er es vorgibt! Und da ist es mein gutes Recht, wenn ich da mal ein bisschen auf den Zahn fühle, oder?

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angelschein vergessen*

armes Düsseldorf, die müssen ja unter schwerer Senfknappheit leiden, so viel wie hier abgelassen wird...#d


----------



## KawangA (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angelschein vergessen*

Öhm ich würde zum Hörer greifen und die ausstellende Behörde für den Fischreischein anrufen und da mal nachfragen. Ich kann mir vorstellen das man da geholfen wird .


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angelschein vergessen*



Borg schrieb:


> Ja, dass Du hier der Oberschlaue bist, habe ich doch gleich gemerkt! Da möchte ich auch bitte keine Hilfe haben, da mein neurales Netzwerk vermutlich sofort aus den Fugen gerät!
> 
> Ich habe schon sehr wohl verstanden, was da steht und das regt mich halt ein bisschen auf ....und scheinbar nicht nur mich.
> 
> ...



Geschrieben von Ulli3D

Sorry, wenn da mal nicht das Bezugsposting gelesen wurde, da steht drin:

"... wenn mich mal jemand kontrolieren sollte zahl ich gerne die paar  euros!
Hab eig auch nie den Fahrzeugschein dabei und in kontrollen noch nie was   zahlen müssen..."

Das ist ein Verhalten, das vorsätzlich ist und vorsätzlich gegen  geltendes Recht zu verstoßen ist nicht OK. Bis wohin soll das denn  toleriert werden? Fangbegrenzung 3 Zander,  Quatsch es läuft gerade gut, da nehm ich die anderen 5 auch noch mit,  wenn jemand kontrolliert, dann zahl ich die paar Euro. Maximal mit 2  Ruten angeln, quatsch, wofür hab ich den 6 eingepackt, usw.

Es geht nicht darum, dass man die Papiere nicht mal vergessen könnte, da  muss man dann eben bei einer Kontrolle zahlen. Mag ja sein, dass es in  anderen Bundesländern andere Regelungen existieren aber in NRW ist das  ein Bußgeldtatbestand. Wenn ich mich dann hinstelle und erkläre, dass es  mir scheixxegal ist, dann stelle ich mich außerhalb unserer  Gesellschaft, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. 		

---------------------------------------------

Wenn du dass immer noch nicht verstanden hast kann dir hier geholfen werden:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asozialität

Und übrigens wo es einen Oberschlau gibt, gibt es auch immer einer der dass Gegenteil verkörpert#d.

An dieser Erklärung gibt es nicht dass geringste auszusetzen von UllI3D, dass kann man Unterschreiben.


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angelschein vergessen*

Ich mach das hier jetzt dicht. Es ist alles gesagt und mindestens neun Seiten sind Erbsenzählerei mit gegenseitiger Anmache.


----------

